# College/University as a mature student, at 30 or more. Advice?



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Go back and do what you want to do. Ive just enrolled in an Open University Degree.

Life is just full of regret if theres something you want to do and you dont seize it.

Best of luck.


----------



## mashedpotatoes (Jun 13, 2017)

I also agree with others that you should go back to school. As you've stated, you are unsatisfied with your current position and there's nothing worse in life than to feel stuck in one place, both mentally and physically speaking. 

As for feeling intimidated by teenagers, we are also a little intimidated by you guys as well, haha. But in a good way. We just don't want to seem childish in your eyes. However, there will also be many opportunities to meet all sorts of great people. 

Goodluck with whichever path you choose to take!


----------



## Moon Child (Jun 2, 2017)

Caveman Dreams said:


> Go back and do what you want to do. Ive just enrolled in an Open University Degree.
> 
> Life is just full of regret if theres something you want to do and you dont seize it.
> 
> Best of luck.


That's a truth, yeah. What course did you enroll in?


----------



## Moon Child (Jun 2, 2017)

mashedpotatoes said:


> I also agree with others that you should go back to school. As you've stated, you are unsatisfied with your current position and there's nothing worse in life than to feel stuck in one place, both mentally and physically speaking.
> 
> As for feeling intimidated by teenagers, we are also a little intimidated by you guys as well, haha. But in a good way. We just don't want to seem childish in your eyes. However, there will also be many opportunities to meet all sorts of great people.
> 
> Goodluck with whichever path you choose to take!


Thanks for the encouragement! And please don't get me wrong, I don't hate teenagers, I just don't love to be around certain ones, the silliest and the bullies, which are probably a minority, but ruin the reputation of the entire category 
Good luck with your studies too, since you implied you're in school


----------



## Index (May 17, 2017)

Moon Child said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> I'd really like to get another degree, I just worry about finding it hard to get a job after it. And what's the opinion of the other students about the older ones?


I've noticed in uni that older students are received just as well as younger, more typically aged students. I think it's because people in their late teens finally get old enough to appreciate different things and people. I haven't seen anyone that seemed out of place just because of their age, so don't let that discourage you. This is coming from somebody who was in male dominated classes though, so that might have made a difference. Either way, good luck.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

If you want to get a second degree, go for it. Age is irrelevant when it comes to studying. Experience is valued by employers.

I'm studying my second degree at the age of 30. I was a techie, working with computers, offset press machines and graphic design, I got bored, now I'm studying to become a psychiatric nurse, specializing in (obviously) mental health but also drug addictions. You can be sure this won't be my last degree. Once I'm done with this degree, I'm going to work and eventually continue to university to deepen my knowledge with theoretical studies, most likely aiming to major in psychology, but research and statistics also interest me a great deal. Social sciences and criminology is another path I'm considering. Nothing is stopping me from studying for the rest of my life, if I want it. 

My fellow students in my current school were people from 18 year olds to 40 year olds. The younger ones spent more time together in spare time (going out partying, drinking, whatnot) but on/off lectures, everyone got along with each other, participated and contributed in projects but also socialized during breaks despite of age differences. We all share common interest in this subject, which connects us.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Moon Child said:


> That's a truth, yeah. What course did you enroll in?


Sorry for the late response.
Ive enrolled on a Psychology Degree. 

Ive always worked mostly in IT and Electronics but that was more out of being good at it as opposed to being passionate. 
I do have plans for the future but just want to focus on the degree for now (module by module) as opposed to mentally masturbating about the future.

Only thing that is slightly annoying is the fact that as its a Bachelor of Science, the first module came to a choice between "Investigating the social sciences" and "science and health". Neither of which are primarily focused on psychology (the psychology aspect does not start until the second module) but decided to go for the "science and health" module as I always enjoyed science at school.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Sensational said:


> I am a continuing student. (Age 33). I do not relate to the campus life scene thing but that does not matter not there for that.
> 
> Most of the things I find hard is more juggling with my kids' activities and work etc. Otherwise it's all good.
> 
> ...


I honestly found the most annoying thing was the 20 yr old's who thought they were revolutionary by calling out "Christians and white people."

" I know I'm gonna make a lot of enemies here but did you guys know that Crusades because Chrstians are baaaaad."


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Fumetsu said:


> I honestly found the most annoying thing was the 20 yr old's who thought they were revolutionary by calling out "Christians and white people."
> 
> " I know I'm gonna make a lot of enemies here but did you guys know that Crusades because Chrstians are baaaaad."


Im actually glad Im studying through The Open University for this very reason. I know its part time as opposed to full time, but at least I wont be burning bridges job wise and I wont have to put up with teenagers either.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

I would look into using the postgraduate route to shift careers rather than doing a full bachelors- they are shorter and could even end up taking you up a level instead of sideways.

Just see what transferable skills you have that might qualify you to take a postgraduate that takes you more in the direction you want to be in, even if it doesn't take you all the way (like a compromise).


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

There are several people at my school over the 'traditional' college age (I think the university classifies it as over 27?). Anyway, we have everyone from ex-Broadway actors, to people who had children and raised them, to those that just couldn't afford to previously. All of them are wonderful students, and their experience is much appreciated in the classroom. I think you're going to do great!!


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Sensational said:


> You probably will find some of the teenagers annoying btw


I have being considering this for awhile, and honestly that is my biggest source of apprehension: Teenagers.

I don't know which is worst, that they'll annoy me and I'll end up going into Red Forman mode, or that I'll end up going to keg party and find my own inner-teenager... I remember that guy, he was a dumbass.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Tropes said:


> I have being considering this for awhile, and honestly that is my biggest source of apprehension: Teenagers.
> 
> I don't know which is worst, that they'll annoy me and I'll end up going into Red Forman mode, or that I'll end up going to keg party and find my own inner-teenager... I remember that guy, he was a dumbass.


----------



## Moon Child (Jun 2, 2017)

I still haven't decided if I'm actually going for it. I've always dreamt about getting multiple degrees, but being a lazy person kinda stops me. Also doesn't help that I'm terrible at interpersonal relationships (see the fear of teenagers :laughing and I'm still sorta traumatized by my previous schooling experiences. But again, it's something I've been dreaming of for a few years already, and I feel I'm wasting time thinking about it instead oof just trying; like I often do with many things in life. 
The route of going for a postgrad instead of a bachelors might be a wise and smart one, getting the most results with the minimum effort, I'd just have to find something that connects my old degree to my new interests. 

Anyway, thanks to you all for the advice and encouragement. 
If anyone else is doing the same, feel free to talk about your experience, if you want to


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

Moon Child said:


> I've been wondering whether I should (and I really want) to go back to school for a second degree, or if I should just keep trying to get a better job.
> I currently work in a small business in a customer service sort of job, I ended up in this job because the boss happened to know me, 10 years ago, and it was supposed to be just a temporary job during school, while I'm still "stuck" there.
> During high school I was sure wanted to study physics and go into research, then I started realising that the chances to really go into research were slim, so I ended up in an engineering course. I soon dropped out because my mental health didn't allow me to focus at all, and I later got a degree in literature.
> My current job isn't very satisfying to me, I'd like a better position with more regular working hours and a better income.
> ...


It is not too late. To suggest otherwise is ageism. I'm 53 and in seminary (post-graduate studies following Christian university).


----------



## Moon Child (Jun 2, 2017)

Introvertia said:


> If you want to get a second degree, go for it. Age is irrelevant when it comes to studying. Experience is valued by employers.
> 
> I'm studying my second degree at the age of 30. I was a techie, working with computers, offset press machines and graphic design, I got bored, now I'm studying to become a psychiatric nurse, specializing in (obviously) mental health but also drug addictions. You can be sure this won't be my last degree. Once I'm done with this degree, I'm going to work and eventually continue to university to deepen my knowledge with theoretical studies, most likely aiming to major in psychology, but research and statistics also interest me a great deal. Social sciences and criminology is another path I'm considering. Nothing is stopping me from studying for the rest of my life, if I want it.
> 
> My fellow students in my current school were people from 18 year olds to 40 year olds. The younger ones spent more time together in spare time (going out partying, drinking, whatnot) but on/off lectures, everyone got along with each other, participated and contributed in projects but also socialized during breaks despite of age differences. We all share common interest in this subject, which connects us.


I feel you on this, being interested in what is basically the entire human knowledge. Keeping up with my own exectations is hard, if not impossible. Ideally, I'd get a degree in everything available. 
I'd like to start again just like you did, and keep studying all my life. I guess the thing which is hindering me the most is that I feel I need to put some order in other aspects of my life first. Then I also think I shouldn't wait, and things will just go how they're supposed to. But I can't make a decision yet. I'm kinda stuck at the moment.
Anyway, best of luck to you! I really admire your commitment to knowledge and education


----------



## Moon Child (Jun 2, 2017)

Dust Mite said:


> It is not too late. To suggest otherwise is ageism. I'm 53 and in seminary (post-graduate studies following Christian university).


Good luck with your studies! I'm a bit worried of how I'd juggle work and school, might be hard


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

I will echo others here recommending certification courses. I am 27 and starting my first cert course next month! All with the hopes of boosting my resume and moving on from my current job once I complete the course. 

I think it's a great alternative to those of us who already have a four-year degree but want to move their careers in a new direction without having to start over from scratch essentially.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

Moon Child said:


> Good luck with your studies! I'm a bit worried of how I'd juggle work and school, might be hard


It is a challenge. That's very true. However, I feel that God has called me to both, and I believe that God has seen me through school. At this point I have only 5 courses left to go. I hold that God will see me graduate in 2018.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Moon Child

I joined the Navy out of high school. I didn't graduate with my BS till 27 and my MS at 34. You can do it if you want. You have to want it, though. Commit yourself to it.


----------

